# My Collection - A Few months on



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

thought id post some pics of my forever growing collection. :buffer:

Didnt see the need to take photos of all my mf cloths, towels and pads. also forgot to add my washmits to the pic :wall:

MF cloths are mainly costco ones and Poorboys
Drying towels are Poorboys waffle weave ones.

Pad collection includes Megs, 3M and Lake Country
Kestral DAS-6 Dual Action Polisher
Flexipad Backing Plates (Rotary & DA)










lets see whats going on in the little bottle corner










G Techniq G4,G1 & G2
303 Aerospace Protectant
Autosol Metal Polish
Rain-X
Britemax Metal Twins
Afa bright LED Torch

to the right of all this is some ONR, AG SRP, Fast Glass and Bug and Tar Remover (Shockingly bad product) and various applicators, brushes, grout sponge etc










Meguiars #16 wax
Dodo Juice - Hard Candy Wax
Dodo Juice Sour Power Shampoo
Dodo Juice Born Slippy Clay Lube
Jeffs Werkstat Acrylic Kit (Gloss,Jett & Prime)
Poorboys World Shampoo
Poorboys World Natural Look Dressing
Chemical Guys New look trim Gel

To the left of this is Poorboys White Diamond Glaze and a couple of Menzerna Compounds and a bottle of 3M Fast Cut Plus behind it all










Henry Hoover
500w Halogen Lamps
Box of various spray bottles (apc, degreaser, clay lube, quick detailer, etc)

And how it all gets stored away










5L & Gallon bottles are:

Megs APC (cant see in pic)
AS Highstyle
AS G101
AS Tardis
AS Foam
Super Snow Foam

Finally the latest thing to join the collection










*EDIT : Makita arrived today *










Scott.


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

Very nice collectionyou have mate, ran out of money yet????


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Very nice collection.


----------



## kt123 (Apr 5, 2010)

beautiful!!!!


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

bgm46 said:


> Very nice collectionyou have mate, ran out of money yet????


haha i have for the moment


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh forgot to add..this is Coco, who gets spoilt with these products 



















Gonna do a write up soon when i do full paint correction detail


----------



## little rich (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice collection, Corsa looks smart.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice collection, looks very comprehensive. :thumb:

Those buckets look very posh. 

That reminds me, anything you want a sample of, dont hesitate to ask. 

Andrew


----------



## DBSK (Apr 22, 2008)

scottgm said:


>


Very nice collection!

Where did you get those buckets from?


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

amiller said:


> Nice collection, looks very comprehensive. :thumb:
> 
> Those buckets look very posh.
> 
> ...


Thanks ...The buckets are the nuts, thinking of getting some dodo stickers for them.



David King said:


> Very nice collection!
> 
> Where did you get those buckets from?


Got them from Andrew (amiller ^^) at the ultimate shine meet


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

good collection m8 gd 2 see write up some time


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Look what came today 










an expensive spinning thingy


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very tidy


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

EthanCrawford said:


> good collection m8 gd 2 see write up some time


Hopefully get one done soon, got an exam in a few weeks then ill have plenty of time


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice !


----------



## BioHzrd (May 27, 2007)

Nice collection mate, will have to get mine up when i get the chance !


----------



## FlawlessShine (Mar 30, 2010)

Very nice collection!!!! Just like being in a toy store!!!:thumb:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

scottgm said:


> Hopefully get one done soon, got an exam in a few weeks then ill have plenty of time


gdgd going to refine mine a bit when i get dual action i think i'd say take a good few days to much for one day. as i found out nae gd.


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Very nice Scott!

It seems you either have the right guiding hand or a great sense and buying the right products first time around!


----------



## DBSK (Apr 22, 2008)

scottgm said:


> Thanks ...The buckets are the nuts, thinking of getting some dodo stickers for them.
> 
> Got them from Andrew (amiller ^^) at the ultimate shine meet


Im now the proud owner of some of these buckets too :thumb::thumb:


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

tim said:


> Very nice Scott!
> 
> It seems you either have the right guiding hand or a great sense and buying the right products first time around!


Thank you.

I try to find out as much info on a product as i can before buying it, have made some bad purchases though (AG Bug & Tar Remover)


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice car and collection mate


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Small update.. got some new 3M pads and some more tape


----------

